

PBKDF2+HMAC hash collisions explained - tomvangoethem
http://mathiasbynens.be/notes/pbkdf2-hmac

======
mathias
Some PBKDF2-HMAC-SHA1 collisions that start with the URL of this Hacker News
thread:

    
    
        $ ./brute-force.py 'https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7465849#'
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7465849#aaaaaaaaaaaaabufhkcn 💥 VID9Qf*}8w9sBtI@TK5k
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7465849#aaaaaaaaaaaaabwwhwta 💥 Bgvi4F~6M#utux ~\H4m
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7465849#aaaaaaaaaaaaacjypwdz 💥 Tn/ZyN'Zs6?d){Ytd?}i
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7465849#aaaaaaaaaaaaaewyefbo 💥 r;9U\DZh!2de#bt <2*o
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7465849#aaaaaaaaaaaaaezrsysb 💥 wl)@eb.1Avvp?|NtT(\c
        …

